# Most popular DCC, most reccommended



## jflagstck64 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have observed in the last three to five years that in viewing the 1000's of layouts in ModelRailroader and Classic Toy Trains magazines, that the most used DCC power units are Digitrax...My children gave me a Bachmann Dynamis DCC...Of the DCC units available today which is the most popular and which is considered the best quality unit? Thanks Model Railroad Fans for helping out...


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Depends on your maximum foreseeable usage. Of the low priced units, it's hard to beat something like the Digitrax Zephyr. On the high side of capabilities and expansion, it's probably Digitrax or NCE. It is helpful to go with what is used by your friends or club for assistance.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Jflag I agree with Jerry. Its what your friends use, your club layout uses, etc. My club layout and all the members of it, use Digitrax. You might say, well I want to be different. And sometimes different is good. But when it comes to buying a product and maybe needing help with it, it pays to have the same product that your friends use and are familiar with...


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Unless you plan to write code and do the more complex, large size empire builds with block detection and realistic signaling, Digitrax should be all that you would need.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I have an OLD and I mean OLD MRC Prodigy Advance. It does what I need it to do. I can run 3 or 4 trains at one time. That is about all I can do since I have no club or other train person near by.

If you want to run your trains from the PC, the Digitrax or NCE is the way to go.

If you have the Dynamisis, use it. It may not be the top one out there, but neither is the MRC, yet they do work.


Buzz. 

P.S. Best is very subjective, my best may or may not be what other say is best.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I had the Bachmann ez command and it worked ok to run 3 trains but the 1 amp was marginal. I replaced it with a Digitrax Zepher,2.5 amp, It has more capability and is expandable.
I paid $75 but $125 is more tipical. Don


----------

